# mon Ibook G4 ne s'illumine pas...



## chocoworld (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour, je fais l'interprète pour un ami étranger qui a un portable Ibook G4 qui a un petit problème: son écran s'est éteint d'un coup, idem pour la petite pomme derrière l'écran. En fait il lui est possible de voir son bureau, c'est juste que tout est assombri. Donc tout continue de fonctionner mais sans 'lumière". Comment régler ce disfonctionnement? Merci d'avance!


----------



## chroukin (2 Février 2006)

Heu peut-être réponse idiote mais a-t-il essayé d'augmenter la luminosité avec les touches idoïnes ?


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2006)

Probleme de faux contact pour le rétro-eclairage il semblerait.
En bougeant l'écran autour de l'axe de la charnière, est ce que cela remarce par intermitence ?


----------



## chocoworld (14 Février 2006)

j'ai transmis l'info mais ça ne semble toujours pas marcher... va falloir qu'il aille le faire réparer...
merci à vous pour vos idées.


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème technique.

Je n'ai pas posté lorsque mon frigo a explosé, ni lorsque mon embrayage a lâché. Maintenant, c'est mon iBook (sinon, je passe un super mois de septembre).

Ce qui me tombe dessus aujourd'hui ressemble à ce qui était décrit plus haut. Hier, j'utilisais mon ordinateur, quand j'ai cru qu'il s'était éteint. Mais non, il s'agit juste de l'écran. J'ai entendu un discret "clac", et hop, tout noir il était devenu. Je l'ai redémarré, et l'écran s'est allumé seulement lors du chargement de MacOS. Je n'ai pas vu l'écan gris avec la pomme. Après cinq minutes, "clac", et plus rien. Le phénomène s'est réitéré au troisième essai. Argh.

Alors j'y ai enfoncé mon CD Apple Hardware Test. Au début, j'ai cru que je pourrais pas le faire, le test. L'écran demeurait noir pendant le chargement. J'ai dû m'y reprendre à trois reprises pour que ça marche. Et deux tests étendus se sont révélés infructueux, ce qui laisse penser qu'il ne s'agit pas de la carte graphique. 

Au redémarrage, j'ai à nouveau vu l'écran gris. Le problème n'est pas ré-apparu depuis. J'ai alors penché pour un problème sur les câbles de l'écran. Lors d'un démontage de l'ordinateur, il y a deux ans environ, il m'étaient apparu cisaillés par la charnière.

Mais deux éléments m'amènent à écarter cette hypothèse : déjà lorsque j'ai bougé l'écran noir, je n'ai pas preçu l'ombre d'une réaction sur celui-ci. Surtout, je me suis aperçu qu'on distinguait encore les fenêtres, engluées dans l'obscurité.

Il s'agirait donc du rétro-éclairage. En tout les cas, voilà qui est fâcheux. A votre avis, cela sonne-t-il le glas prochain de cet écran ? 

Par ailleurs, le fait que l'image reviennent systématiquement (enfin pour l'instant) au lancement me chiffonne un brin, et également les caprices avec l'écran gris de démarrage. Y'aurait-il un espoir pour que cela témoigne d'un problème logiciel, ou une connerie comme ça ? Les problèmes logiciels, c'est bien, parce que ça se règle. L'espoir fait vivre.



Quelques éléments de contexte, tiens : Mon iBook G4 est âgé de quatre ans et demi. Il est posé sur un bureau, tranquillou, mais je le trimballe beaucoup. Depuis quelques semaines, il est devenu d'une lenteur assez intolérable (mon DD est saturé, aussi). Du coup, il chauffe beaucoup plus qu'avant, j'entends les ventilos quasiment tous les jours. C'est nouveau.


----------



## Jourdain (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour 

Au démarrage il y a 2 jours, alors que mon PowerBook avait toujours fonctionné normalement : écran noir, après un magnifique "dong"

J'ai eu beau le redémarrer : l'écran est toujours noir. L'ordi est vivant : la touche majuscule s'allume sur le clavier, le dong sonne toujours et la batterie se charge. En touillant l'appareil j'ai parfois une lueur brève sur l'écran. 

J'ai tenté alt + cmd + P+R en redémarrant : j'ai eu un seul "dong" :mouais:

j'ai recommencé en maintenant le bouton de démarrage enfoncé : il a émis un signal d'alarme. 

Avez-vous une idée, SVP? Merci d'avance


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2008)

Jourdain a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Au démarrage il y a 2 jours, alors que mon PowerBook avait toujours fonctionné normalement : écran noir, après un magnifique "dong"
> 
> ...



Est-ce que tu distingues encore les fenêtres sur l'écran noir, ou est-il vraiment éteint ? Il faudrait déjà que tu essaies de brancher ton PB à un écran externe, pour voir.

Quant à moi, j'ai un peu avancé dans la localisation du problème.

L'extinction est toujours aléatoire : aucune samedi, une dimanche, quatre à suivre lundi, et hier, ben c'était plus la peine de l'embêter, l'ordi. Le phénomène se produit aussi bien sur les deux sessions du DD interne qu'à l'allumage, idem pour le système de secours que j'ai sur un DD externe.

Bon, ben c'est matériel. J'exclus la possibilité du néon, de la dalle, on va dire qu'il fonctionne lorsqu'il est alimenté. 

Alors, en errant ici et sur macbidouille, j'ai appris l'existence d'un truc bizarre qui gère le rétroéclairage, appelé _inverter board_. Chouette. Mes recherches m'ont amené à considérer plusieurs hypothèses autour de cet oiseau :

- Il est en voie d'exctinction.
- Son alimentation déconne : j'ai eu loisir de lire qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un fusible, ou des câbles cisaillés par l'écran.
- J'ai également croisé d'autres témoignages mettant en causes divers câbles électriques connectés autour de cette chose. Les individus concernés s'employaient alors à les tester, afin de trouver le coupable, et posaient des dérivations de sauvage pour les réalimenter.

Cette manipulation est hors de ma portée, mais quoiqu'il en soit, il semble que je sois bon pour un démontage (le premier avait été un chemein de croix, mais bon...). Je pense qu'il faudrait néanmoins que j'arrive à préciser l'origine de la panne, car sans présumer d'une quelconque compétence en électronique, changer une pièce (ici l'inverter) sur un circuit qui déconne, c'est un peu hasardeux.

Une autre question, toute conne : sur le net, j'ai trouvé des infos contradictoires sur la localisation de l'inverter. Est-il situé dans l'écran ou sur la carte mère ?

S'il vous plaît... 

Il y a un nouveau truc qui me déroute, quand même. Je croyais avoir trouvé une parade en mettant l'ordinateur en veille lorsque le rétroéclairage saute. Au début, la lumière revenait à la ré-ouverture de l'écran. Mais par deux fois, l'image s'est figée, avant de disparaître progressivement derrière des stries multicolores. C'est nul, puisque ça me fait penser à un dysfonctionnement d'ordre _général-ta-carte-mère-elle-est-morte_. Obligé de forcer l'extinction, et là, on n'entend pas le "couic" caractéristique de l'ordi éteint à la sauvage.


----------



## Jourdain (18 Septembre 2008)

Je suis moins calée que toi en démontage de Powerbook. Je l'ai donc porté chez le réparateur Mac. L'ordi fonctionne très bien : Pomme et icônes visibles pour le technicien (?), mais l'écran est toujours noir. Il est hors garantie . Diagnostic : carte-mère ou  de l'écran. J'ai posé la question pour les tubes de rétro-éclairage : ils sont minuscules et soudés à l'écran. 

L'objet est parti au SAV, à Lyon je crois. Devis dans une semaine. 

Bon courage pour le tien. Je te tiens au courant


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah mais je te rassures tout de suite, je suis un vrai bras cassé en bricolage électronique. Juste que considérant la valeur actuelle de mon iBook (environ 300 euros, hors panne), l'option réparation par un centre agrée est vite exclue. Dans ces conditions, face à un ordi HS, je retrousse mes manches car je n'ai pas grand chose à perdre de plus. Je peux quand même trouver un soutien technique au travail, certains de mes collègues travaillant en effet avec du matériel électronique (Oscilloscope, voltmètre et compagnie).

Mais à l'instant où j'écris, l'horizon semble s'éclaircir un peu. J'ai d'abord cru qu'il n'y avait plus rien à faire, avant hier, quand l'ordinateur à enchaîné les blocages. Il n'était même plus question de rétro-éclairage, l'image se figeait avant de disparaître sous des stries multicolores, le reste de l'ordinateur devenant complètement inerte. Là, j'ai failli enterrer la carte mère.

Mais hier, j'ai procédé à un ultime reset de la PMU. L'orsque j'ai remis le contact, seul le ventilateur s'est manifesté, tournant à plein régime. J'ai dû interrompre cet état de force après cinq minutes, car ça ne semblait pas vouloir s'arrêter. Le phénomène s'est reproduit au second démarrage.

Finalement, l'iBook a redémarré normalement la troisième fois, et a fonctionné jusqu'à minuit. Ce matin, j'ai voulu le faire chauffer un peu, pour voir, aussi-lui ai-je fait faire du traitement vidéo pendant trois heures. Le vieux G4 de 933 mhz a donc été sollicité à 100% pendant tout ce temps, et j'avais ouvert diverses applications gourmandes pour solliciter la ram au maximum. Je l'ai également mis en veille en plein travail et réveillé plusieurs fois.

Il n'a pas bronché, du coup, je ne suis plus sûr de rien. J'ai peine à coire qu'un reset PMU puisse résoudre des problèmes qui semblaient si graves, mais pour l'instant, ça tient.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Septembre 2008)

Mon iBook a rendu l'âme en juillet, et j'ai refilé la carcasse à Pascal77, qui pourrait donc peut être te filer d'la pièce si il lui en reste, contacte le...


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mon iBook a rendu l'âme en juillet, et j'ai refilé la carcasse à Pascal77, qui pourrait donc peut être te filer d'la pièce si il lui en reste, contacte le...



Merci pour l'info, Pierrou. 

Pour l'instant, ça a l'air d'aller. Plus de plantages depuis jeudi, j'ai donc de bonnes raisons de croire en la rémission de mon iBook, sans chercher plus d'explications.


----------



## pacis (22 Septembre 2008)

il y a un super post de gauvichounet sur MB à propos des cartes inverter .


----------



## jugnin (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Je me retourne vers vous un an après les faits, pour vous parler de la suite de la fin de mon iBook G4. Je l&#8217;utilise beaucoup moins et le déplace peu, il reste la plupart du temps à mon bureau. Il m&#8217;a refait le coup du rétro-éclairage et/ou des stries de façon chronique, avec plus ou moins d&#8217;insistance.

Là, depuis deux semaines, il m&#8217;invente un nouveau caprice : l&#8217;extinction intempestive. Couic. Il s&#8217;éteint brutalement, tantôt à l&#8217;allumage, tantôt n&#8217;importe quand, avec ou sans batterie (là, j&#8217;ai enlevé la batterie, elle est complètement morte). Donc le machin, en gros, il va s&#8217;éteindre entre trois et huit fois dans une journée de travail. Ce qui, vous en conviendrez, n&#8217;est pas bien pratique et fort désagréable.

J&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression que ça arrive plus facilement si je le bouge, même légèrement. Détail qui peut avoir son importance, la lumière de la bague verte de l&#8217;alim varie en intensité lorsque le disque dur écrit. C&#8217;est rigolo.

Je n&#8217;attends pas de trouver la solution qui va faire repartir l&#8217;ordi comme en 40 (c&#8217;est une expression, bande d&#8217;abrutis, je l&#8217;ai acheté en 2004). Je voudrais juste recueillir vos impressions, afin de savoir d&#8217;où ça peut bien venir, et adapter mon comportement en conséquence.

Merci, gens.


----------



## jugnin (12 Octobre 2009)

C'est insupportable. Horrib'. Exaspérant. Horripilant. Crispant. Après on s'étonne que la société soit violente...


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Octobre 2009)

Au moins tu sais quand ton DD travaille 

Non sérieusement, le symptome des trait verticaux veut dire que la carte graphique déconne, l'extinction intepestive c'est l'étage d'alim se barre en cacahouete ...  (teste quand même avec un autre chargeur, des fois que ce serais lui, le clignotement de la led me fait penser a une sous-alimentation de l'ordi !) qui  fin bon retente un reset pmu et pram mais là j'ai peur que ce sois finis

Bonne chance


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Au moins tu sais quand ton DD travaille
> 
> Non sérieusement, le symptome des trait verticaux veut dire que la carte graphique déconne, l'extinction intepestive c'est l'étage d'alim se barre en cacahouete ...  (teste quand même avec un autre chargeur, des fois que ce serais lui, le clignotement de la led me fait penser a une sous-alimentation de l'ordi !) qui  fin bon retente un reset pmu et pram mais là j'ai peur que ce sois finis
> 
> Bonne chance



Ok, je vais faire une recherche avec les mots-clé "étage de l'alim qui se barre en cacahuète". Merci. 

Ce matin, au bout de 6 tentatives, j'ai ouvert ma session pour récupérer des documents. Il a mis 5 minutes à me copier un dossier de 70 Mo sur une clé USB. Est-ce que ça peut confirmer la sous-alimentation ? Genre si y'a un problème général d'alimentation sur l'ordi, ce serait logique que les ports USB soient sous-alimenté aussi. Enfin je sais pas.


----------



## jugnin (15 Octobre 2009)

Ah, tiens. Il m'a inventé le kernel panic à la sortie de veille, aussi. Il est bien, hein ? Je le vends, si vous voulez.


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Octobre 2009)

... Je crains qu'il est en fin de vie ... Tu as testé avec un autre chargeur et en enlevent la batterie ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

Egorges un poulet en laissant couler son sang autour de ton ibook tout en récitant cette incantation : "Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh Wgah'nagl fhtan."

Normalement ton iBook G4 devrait revenir d'entre les morts. Attention toute fois à ne pas le brancher en réseau avec un ordinateur de vivant, le processus zombie faisant tourner encore ton mac pourrait infester les ordinateurs sains et si cela devait arriver, 28 jours plus tard ce serait une catastrophe planétaire bien plus terrible que le bug de l'an 2000.


----------

